# New Audi A7 Spy Photos Found at Quattroholic



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A7 spy photos aren't exactly hens teeth when it comes to rarity but a new set is a new set and these shots from quattroholic are both high-res and clean angles. Granted, the car has headache-inducing psychadelia vinyl wrapped over a ll exposed surfaces save lights and windows, but elements liket he car's R8 and A1-like shoulder-mounted rearview mirrors are interesting to consider.

See more shots after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

